# Help Buying a new filter + air pump



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on here for a while, but I'm back to ask a few questions about getting a new filter and air pump.

I have a 130L coldwater aquarium with a hagen biolife filter and small interpet air pump (which I feel isn’t really big enough for the tank).

Both of these are beginning to have various problems and I feel that there is need to change them. I also gather that my filter is getting quite old now and I am finding it increasingly difficult to buy new filter media.

Please could you guys recommend a good filtration system and suitable air pump for my aquarium size. I am looking for items that will hopefully be supported and last for years to come and help provide the best water quality.

Your help will be greatly appreciated - and I thank you all for helping me in the past.

:fish:

((I also live in the UK - if that affects anything... like availability of certain models))


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Air pumps aren't really necessary, IMO. They don't do much. 

My favorite filter is the AquaClear series. They're very quiet, with tons of space and options for filter media. Just make sure you pick up the filter one size larger than recommended, their sizing is a little off. To avoid a minicycle, put the media from the old filter in the new filter with new media for a while.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i take it that your tank is approximately 38 gallons....
i agree that the Hagan Aquaclear filters are great..i would suggest the AC 70 or even the AC 110..300 GPH and 428 GPH respectively.
air pumps can be very important..they can provide a high level of aeration that you cannot get from an outside or canister filter alone.as the air bubbles break at the water surface they release the co2 from the water and absorb oxygen..with a couple of good airstones driven by a decent pumpyou can do well with the AC 70 filter.as for an air pump......if your tank is any deeper than 16 inches i would suggest a Rena 200 or a Tetra Whisper 60 or 100..
i would think that any of these products would be available in the UK...

Best of luck in your quest..


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I prefer Marineland filters because they sport the BioWheel, which seems to me to help in biological filtration. They are comparably priced to the AquaClear (I have one of those too - jury is still out) but a bit louder.

For your tank, I'd recommend a Penguin 350 or Emperor 400.

As for air pumps, I've liked the Whisper lines for over a decade. I have never had any problems with them. They also make a deep water line.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I second the Emperor suggestion. I have a few different filters, but the Emperor's (I have a 280 and a 400) are by far my favorites.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I've been looking around on the internet for the products that you have all mentioned; however I've found it hard to find the spares for some of them in the UK.

I have decided though to go with the tetra whisper air pump. I have found the product here: http://www.fishandfins.co.uk/tetrapumps.htm

(I have purchased items from their site before and they seem to provide good service.)

lohachata, I see that you mentioned the whisper 100, however according to their website they state that it only goes up to 100l tank sizes. Would it be worth getting the 150 version for sizes 80-150l? Would I also be able to use a gang valve with this for future uses to power another ornament?


Regarding the actual filter, I cannot seem to find the Penguin or Emperor models in the UK. I have found the AquaClear series, but I'm finding it hard to find spares for the models you have mentioned. :-( - Maybe I'm just being stupid and they're right in front of me... but I can't seem to find them...

On the up-side I have visited my local aquarium shop's website and have found this filter: http://www.maidenheadaquatics.co.uk/eshop/product_info.php?cPath=195_179_10_60&products_id=2105
I'm not sure what it's like and whether it's any good at all, but what do you guys think on this?? Have you ever heard of it?

Sorry for all the questions, thanks again.

:fish:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't really like internal filters. They don't work that well and they are limiting in terms of what you can put in them.

You might want to contact Marineland Corporation to find out if they have a UK distributor. They are owned by United Petcare, a unit of Spectrum Brands International.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dannol.....if you get the tetra 150 you will have a good air supply for future tanks...just bleed off to avoid any back pressure.
if you decide to get the aquaclear filter;i can probably get replacement foam blocks and ship them to you as cheap or cheaper than you can get them there..same goes for any needed replacement parts..i have 3 aquaclear 110's that i have been using the same foam block in for 2 years..


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I'll settle for the tetra whisper 150 for the air pump then. 

I've been researching into the AquaClear filter system and have found quite a few on eBay UK, however I'm slightly confused. I'm quite new to all this stuff - but I want to learn more!!
From what I gather, it is an undergravel filter??

How exactly do I go about setting up this filter? What parts do I need? Does it take any kind of bio-rings type media for extra beneficial bacteria?

Sorry for all these questions :-( 

Thanks lohachata for your kind offer... if I ever get into trouble with the filter, I'll contact you .

Oh and btw my tank is 16” deep as someone asked earlier. COM, I will also drop them an email and see if they have a UK distributor.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the aquaclear is an external power filter or what is now called a hang on back filter.it comes to you ready to use.no need to buy anything extra..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The whisper 150 will be VERY strong for a 38 gallon. Keep in mind you will have to bleed off a lot of air. If the pump is making noise then you have not bled off enough air. To give you an idea I put a 100 on my 100 gallon tank on a rather large bubble wand (so lots of air going out) and it was too strong for it. I put a whisper 60 on there and it's great. It's cool to use the 150, just remember to bleed off all that extra air or it will bust.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Obsidian, the problem I have now is that I purchased the 150 air pump last night!! Anyway, I bought it along with a new check valve as it will be below the water line; however I could not find anything about 'bleeding' off some of the air. What is the correct name for this product?

I have found an AquaClear Powerhead here at eBay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAGEN-AQUACLE...4200236QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Do I not need anything else to attach to that?? Is that the correct product that you are all talking about?

Thanks again, Dan.:fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

To "bleed" off excess air just means to let it out into the air rather than the tank. You will need either a "gang valve" (http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3700) or a T (tee) and a shut off valve (they come in kit http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3690). 

If your pump is too big, you will waste some electricity, but you can also use it for additional air-driven filters and ornaments.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks emc7, I'll look into getting one of those.

Right, I've done some more research and realise that the HOB filters go outside of the aquarium on the top? The problem I have is that I like to be able to completely close the lid on my aquarium because the lights are built into the lid and when it's open they shine everywhere! I also have 2 cats in my house, and I like to always make sure that they cannot get into my tank... (as I had a bad experience in the past when my older tank had no lid!!)

Sorry to be such a pain


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Most lids can accomodate the HOB (hang on back) filters, so you should be okay. Most standard lids have a plastic add-on for the rear section, which is very easy to cut for customization. I'm not sure what type of cover you have, but hopefully it's adaptable in some way  Best of luck!


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks akangelfood... on closer inspection of my lid, there does seem to be some some kind of removable part and different levels of height.

I'll attach a picture in a minute of the tank and the lid.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry I took so long to reply. Had some problems with my internet connection!! :-(

Over the last few days, I've inspected the lid, and I cant see any way of it fitting. Do you guys think it could fit? (The AquaClear HOB filter)

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd21/djt1234/14072008038.jpg - Inside of lid
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd21/djt1234/14072008039.jpg - top of lid/tank
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd21/djt1234/14072008040.jpg - tank with lid open

Thanks again. :fish:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

No, it probably won't fit.

What is the big black thing on the left side of your tank?


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

COM said:


> What is the big black thing on the left side of your tank?


That's my current internal filter.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any other good filters that would fit in my aquarium?

Should I go down the traditional external filter route or get an internal power filter?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..i see 2 holes in that light fixture.you might have to enlarge one to accommodate the tube of a canister filter..and i think that a canister is going to be your only other option.eheim should be readily available to you there.but research the canisters a bit first to find one that suite your needs..getting rid of the internal filter will also free up some tank space..


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Completely Off-Topic: I like the texture of your walls.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

With that lid I think that a canister is your only viable option. You can probably rig one to fit, but, as John says, you may need to enlarge your holes.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

​Thank you everyone, I'll have a look around for one and get back to you.




akangelfood said:


> Completely Off-Topic: I like the texture of your walls.


LOL, thanks!!


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Lohachata, I took on your advice of a Eheim filter and found this.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/eheim-2213-classic-canister-filter-p-340.html

What do you think of this filter? Will this be ok for my aquarium and for a fairly unexperienced extermal filter person??


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think that filter is way too small for your tank.

If you divide the filter's throughput capacity (gallons or liters per hour, to your preference) you can judge the ability of your filter to clean your water. For example, that filter is 440L/H and on your 130L tank, you'd have 3.38 turns per hour. IMO that's not nearly enough.

I like to get over 7.5 at least and in some tanks over 10 turns per hour based on the manufacturer's stated capacity.

For your tank, I would recommend nothing smaller than a Eheim Pro 2 2026 - http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/eheim-2026-professional-filter-with-media-p-189.html especially since it looks like you have goldfish which are poop machines.


----------

